# Carly turns 4 months old



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Our baby is growing up! She turned 4 months old last Sunday (or 17 weeks tomorrow  ).


----------



## gsd_bella (Aug 6, 2006)

She so cute and so dark :wub:


----------



## MariD (May 12, 2010)

What a stately looking little girl! I love her!


----------



## eyezik (Apr 22, 2010)

Beautiful.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks! She is such a joy! And I do love it that she is dark. I hope she stays that way - her mother is quite dark too.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

She's beautiful!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

dogfaeries said:


> Our baby is growing up! She turned 4 months old last Sunday (or 17 weeks tomorrow  ).


 
Too cute!

Isn't her collar a little big? looks likeitis sitting way down on her neck. Those collars are much more effective if they are very high up just under her ears.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

She is beautiful!


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

What a beautiful girl!!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

codmaster said:


> Too cute!
> 
> Isn't her collar a little big? looks likeitis sitting way down on her neck. Those collars are much more effective if they are very high up just under her ears.


Her collar IS too big! The chain broke on hers last weekend and I've been using this other one until I can get her a new one. I have a ton of Italian Greyhound sized martingales, and a ton of adult Doberman sized collars, but no stockpile of puppy GSD sized stuff around here (yet!).


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

She is gorgeous!


----------

